# ignition switch



## rmax (Jun 18, 2012)

My 1985 Nissan 720 pickup has a bad ignition switch. Where can I purchase a new ignition switch? Also, is there any special installation tips as I have never changed one out before.Thanks, Max


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

which part is bad, the electrical or the mechanical?


----------



## rmax (Jun 18, 2012)

As far as I know the mechanical part of the switch is bad. I had the key recut to no avail. Turning the key does nothing, Meaning no starter, no accessories, nothing. I"m inclined to believe the switch needs replacement. Thus my inquiry as to where to get a switch and how to replace it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

ok, sounds like the mechanical part is fine..
the electrical (switch) runs about $35 online, try this pt# 48750-01B00 (oem) the switch should have 1 screw holding to the mechanical part, pull the screw and unplug it and install new switch.. (you will have to remover the cover around the strg column, 4-6 screws) pretty easy


----------



## rmax (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank You Speedo! One more question. An OEM part soounds great, where do I order this part from?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are several places online, might try and Google "nissan parts" and find someone close to you or who has the best price. Might try rockauto.com also, they have a lot of stuff.
keep us up dated...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get one at your local Nissan dealer or try a dealer's online site. Here are a couple:

Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

1st AAA Nissan Parts Store

Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories


----------

